# sad story



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Hunter facing charges
Thomas Ustruck of Pequot Lakes is accused in death of Jeffrey Ford
By MATT ERICKSON
Staff Writer
A 48-year-old Pequot Lakes man faces criminal charges following the Nov. 8 shooting death of Jeffrey Dean Ford, who was deer hunting in Timothy Township in northwestern Crow Wing County.

A summons against Thomas Henry Ustruck was filed Tuesday in Crow Wing County District Court, charging him with felony second-degree manslaughter. Ustruck is scheduled to appear in court Dec. 16.

Ustruck and Ford were hunting partners, according to court documents filed Tuesday, and it was the first time Ustruck had hunted at the Timothy Lake Township location.

The court documents further stated:

% On Nov. 7 Ustruck and Ford discussed which deer stands they would be using the next day. On Nov. 8 Ustruck arrived at the hunting property after Ford and proceeded to his deer stand.

% Before reaching his deer stand, Ustruck heard two to three shots being fired and stopped to see if any deer were coming. Seeing nothing, Ustruck continued toward his deer stand.

% When he arrived at his deer stand Ustruck heard a noise and saw movement to the west. Believing it to be a deer, he fired his 30-30 lever action rifle. He then heard moaning from the direction in which he fired his rifle.

% Ustruck went toward the moaning and found Ford, lying on the ground and dressed in blaze orange, suffering a gunshot wound to his chest.

Ustruck and Ford both called 911. Ford was airlifted to St. Cloud Hospital, where he later died.

Crow Wing County Attorney Don Ryan deferred all comments on the case until after it was resolved, though he said it was clear in the complaint filed that there had been a violation of the law.


----------

